# Moon Dog



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

An interesting effect that I shot hand held of a moon dog a few nights ago:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job on that one. I want the t-shirt.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's insanely cool! Nice work on that!!!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Great capture.


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

THATS WAY AWESOME!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW. I like that one.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> That's insanely cool! Nice work on that!!!


I agree, we live in a fascinating world.... :shock:


----------

